# July 7&8th report



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Fished both days from 4ish till dark lots of white trout and got a nice speck on a live croker on the 7th and alot of trout tonight was about the same on the trout...Not much bait around did see some small mullet and blue fish but no spanish i fished for them for only about 30 mins with no luck each day


----------

